# Bargain Book Finds May 2012 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the April 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

I found a C.J. Lyons novel for under $3. This is a good deal. Here you go:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

$3.99 for the month of May.


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wanted everyone to know about RALLY 'ROUND THE CORPSE!! It's an AMAZING whodunnit mystery by Hy Conrad, the writer/producer of TV's MONK. If you're a fan of Monk or White Collar (he was also the consulting producer of White Collar), then you will most certainly love this book. Plus, it's only $4.99!!!

It is a fantastic whodunnit...but as Hy is known for, if you pay close attention, you CAN solve it yourself. But it's a tricky one.  Check it out. You won't regret it!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$1.99 Wrong Side of Hell by Juliana Stone. This is the introduction story to the series A League of Guardians.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Carla Kelly is one of the great ones in Romance. I read this one a while back, its one of her older ones and its finally on Kindle. 
I loved it.

Carla Kelly - Reforming Lord Ragsdale
Historical Romance
2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Last of the Few, by Max Arthur, 99 cents. (about the Battle of Britain)

sorry, I don't think my phone can handle the link makee.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056GXHEO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you like books about witches and/or the paranormal with a cozy mystery twist, this series of books may be for you. All of them are currently on sale. The author is Shirley Damsgaard.

      

Some of the titles are a little hard to read, so here is the list in order:
Witch Way to Murder $3.99
Charmed to Death $3.99
The Trouble With Witches $3.99
Witch Hunt $1.99
The Witch is Dead $3.99
The Witch's Grave $3.99
The Seventh Witch $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mystery Women: An Encyclopedia of Leading Women Characters in Mystery Fiction, Vol I, Revised (1860-1979)

99 cents at this posting. Be careful, there appear to be two pages for this Kindle book, one showing 99 cents, and one showing $9.99. Volumes II and III cover post-1979 characters, and aren't reduced in price.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Twice a Rake by Catherine Gayle. 1st book in the Lord Rotheby's Influence series.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 Noble Satyr by Lucinda Brant, 1st book in the Roxton series.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Bear Meets Girl by Shelly Laurenston - $3.99. This is her latest release, so I was surprised to see it on sale.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

YA werewolf books - Raised by Wolves and Trial by Fire - Jennifer Lynn Barnes - both are $1.99


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Leanna Renee Hieber - Darker Still $1.99 - This price is only good today (5/17) as the Nook Daily price match. I've read some of this author's other books and loved them.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Tor has 3 excellent Sci-fi books at special 2.99 pricing 
I had already read the January Dancer and Sun of Suns, but had always wanted to start the Mageworld series so this was great for me

http://www.tor.com/blogs/2012/04/get-these-space-operas-for-299

Sun of Suns by Karl Schroeder (First in the Virga series)

The world known as Virga is a fullerene balloon three thousand kilometers in diameter, filled with air, water, and aimlessly floating chunks of rock. Enter Hayden Griffin, a man bent on avenging the murder of his parents...

Amazon / B&N / Apple

The January Dancer by Michael Flynn

Full of rich echoes of the space opera classics from Doc Smith to Cordwainer Smith, it tells the fateful story of an ancient pre-human artifact of great power, and the people who found it.

Amazon / B&N / Apple

The Price of Stars by Debra Doyle and James MacDonald (First in the Mageworlds series) 

The war with the Mageworlds is over. Now it's time for the real struggle to begin. Freebooter at heart, spacer by trade, Beka pilots spacecraft-as far from her famous family as possible, thanks very much.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Sugar Barons: Family, Corruption, Empire, and War in the West Indies, by Matthew Parker. Nonfiction for $4.61.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Contemporary Romance - Toni Blake - One Reckless Summer $0.99



Regency Romance - Margo Maguire - Brazen $0.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For June 2012 Bargain Book Recommendations, see this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115947.0.html

Betsy


----------

